# 2023 FIBA Basketball World Cup



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

FIBA Asia Cup next month is in peril as the host Indonesia battling COVID-19 as cases there are at at least 50,000 in the last couple of days and they're expecting the cases to increase.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

They are trting best they can for Indonesia to put this tournament under safety measures. and hopefully they could go as planned.


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Floor design concept for the Mall of Asia Arena, one of the venues of the 2023 FIBA World Cup in the Philippines.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't know if this going to be the final floor design, but we'll see.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The qualifiers draw is on the 31st at the end of this month. All four continental draws (Europe to start, then Africa, followed by Americas and end with Asia) will take place at 12:00pm Central European Time, 7:00 AM US Eastern Standard Time, 6:00 PM Philippine Standard Time, 7:00 PM Japan Standard Time and 5:00 PM Indonesia Standard Time. All four draws will be live on YouTube.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427283154822434818


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I look forward for the 2023 FIBA Basketball World Cup Philippines-Japan-Indonesia Qualifiers Draw. We Don't Know which city will be the host for the Qualfiers Draw, my guess it should be: Quezon City (Philippines).


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

THROWBACK: Eight (8) years ago, FIBA Asia Championship (Cup) held at SM Mall of Asia in Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines.

One of the host city for the upcoming 2023 FIBA World Cup.

*FIBA


  




*


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We're now three spots left for the 2023 FIBA Basketball World Cup Philippines-Japan-Indonesia Qualifies, Asia is the last with 5 teams left, and these are: Chinese Taipei, Guam, India, Palestine and Saudi Arabia. This friday begins the final pre-qualifiers weeks. From 20 to 22 of this month will take place in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia where the qualifier host battles against India and Palestines. While on the 26 and 28 of this month in a two leg match while between Guam battle against Chinese Taipei. See you at the final matches before qualifiers draw in two weeks.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

79 teams in the qualifiers now. As we are reaching the end of the pre-qualifiers, we have 1 spot left.


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/664518660236917/posts/4780664668622275


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430514432375857165


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Guam wins against Chinese Taipei. One more win for Guam so they will qualify in the 2023 FIBA Basketball World Cup Asian Qualifiers.

Chinese Taipei needs to win by 6 points or more next game so they can qualify.





__ https://www.facebook.com/169514346963428/posts/947606685820853


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Guan and Chinese Taipei have one more match at FIBA Asia Cup 2021 qualifiers and that is tomorrow at 9PM and the winner will not only qualify for the FIBA Asia Cup 2021 Indonesia, but will also earn a spot for the Asian Qualifiers of the 2023 FIBA Basketball World Cup Philippines-Japan-Indonesia. Guam hopes to make its debut for the FIBA Asia Cup 2021 and the Asian Qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Tonight, this is it. The final qualifiers for the FIBA Asia Cup 2021 Indonesia at 9PM Los Angeles Standard Time. The winner will not only qualify for the FIBA Asia Cup, but also earn a spot for the FIBA Basketball World Cup Philippines-Japan-Indonesia 2023 Asian Qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The field is set as Chinese Taipei was the last team to qualify for the FIBA Asia Cup 2021 in Indonesia and the last teams to earn a spot for the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023 qualifiers.


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Chinese Taipei with a steal




__ https://www.facebook.com/169514346963428/posts/948804935701028


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Teams to compete in FIBA Asia Cup and 2023 FIBA World Cup Asian Qualifiers. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/169514346963428/posts/948821942365994


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

My prediction for seedings in the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023 qualifiers draw:

African Qualifiers seedings:

Seed 1:

🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇹🇳 Tunisia

Seed 2:

🇦🇴 Angola
🇸🇳 Senegal

Seed 3:

🇨🇮 Cote d'Ivoire
🇪🇬 Egypt

Seed 4:

🇨🇲 Cameroon
🇲🇱 Mali

Seed 5:

🇨🇫 Central African Republic
🇨🇩 DR Congo
🇺🇬 Uganda
🇸🇸 South Sudan

Seed 6:

🇷🇼 Rwanda
🇨🇻 Cape Verde
🇰🇪 Kenya
🇬🇳 Guinea

Americas Qualifiers:

Seed 1:

🇺🇸 United States
🇦🇷 Argentina

Seed 2:

🇧🇷 Brazil
🇻🇪 Venezuela

Seed 3:

🇨🇦 Canada
🇵🇷 Puerto Rico

Seed 4:

🇩🇴 Dominican Republic
🇲🇽 Mexico

Seed 5:

🇺🇾 Uruguay
🇵🇦 Panama

Seed 6:

🇻🇮 Virgin Islands
🇧🇸 Bahamas

Seed 7:

🇨🇺 Cuba
🇨🇴 Colombia

Seed 8:

🇨🇱 Chile
🇵🇾 Paraguay

Asian Qualifiers:

Seed 1:

🇦🇺 Australia
🇮🇷 Iran

Seed 2:

🇳🇿 New Zealand
🇨🇳 China

Seed 3:

🇰🇷 South Korea
🇵🇭 Philippines (Co-Host)

Seed 4:

🇯🇵 Japan (Co-Host)
🇯🇴 Jordan

Seed 5:

🇱🇧 Lebanon
🇹🇼 Chinese Taipei

Seed 6:

🇰🇿 Kazakhstan
🇮🇳 India

Seeb 7:

🇸🇾 Syria
🇮🇩 Indonesia (Co-Host)

Seed 8:

🇸🇦 Saudi Arabia
🇧🇭 Bahrain

European Qualifiers (Already Confirmed):

Seed 1:

🇪🇸 Spain
🇸🇮 Slovenia
🇫🇷 France
🇷🇸 Serbia

Seed 2:

🇮🇹 Italy
🇱🇹 Lithuania
🇬🇷 Greece
🇩🇪 Germany

Seed 3:

🇨🇿 Czech Republic
🇵🇱 Poland
🇷🇺 Russia
🇹🇷 Turkey

Seed 4:

🇭🇷 Croatia
🇲🇪 Montenegro
🇱🇻 Latvia
🇺🇦 Ukraine

Seed 5:

🇫🇮 Finland
🇬🇪 Georgia
🇧🇪 Belgium
🇭🇺 Hungary

Seed 6:

🇬🇧 Great Britain
🇮🇱 Israel
🇧🇦 Bosnia and Herzegovina
🇳🇱 Netherlands

Seed 7:

🇮🇸 Iceland
🇪🇪 Estonia
🇧🇬 Bulgaria
🇧🇾 Belarus

Seed 8:

🇲🇰 North Macedonia
🇸🇪 Sweden
🇵🇹 Portugal
🇸🇰 Slovakia

We are getting close to the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023 Qualifiers draw, i can't wait too see which teams are they going to be played in these group stages.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

As you can see, the draw procedures have been unveiled ahead of tomorrow's qualifiers draw here's the link:









Draw Procedures unveiled for the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023 Qualifiers Draw


MIES (Switzerland) - Tuesday’s draw for the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023 puts in place the upcoming 15 months of international men’s basketball action leading into the sport’s flagship global event.




www.fiba.basketball


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So far we have six teams that have qualified.

Qualified Teams:
🇯🇵 Japan (Co-Host)
🇵🇭 Philippines (Co-Host)
🇫🇮 Finland
🇨🇮 Cote d'Ivoire
🇳🇿 New Zealand
🇱🇧 Lebanon
🇨🇦 Canada
🇦🇺 Australia
🇩🇪 Germany
🇱🇻 Latvia*
🇮🇹 Italy
🇪🇸 Spain
🇨🇳 China
🇸🇮 Slovenia
🇱🇹 Lithuania
🇫🇷 France
🇬🇷 Greece
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???
???

*Nation making tournament debut

We now have 15 spots remaining.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Who will join next.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

why indonesia has not qualified as a host?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

George_D said:


> why indonesia has not qualified as a host?


Because Indonesia lost to China in play-off during the FIBA Asia Cup 2022 in Jakarta. They would have if they did beat China to reach top 8 based on FIBA sanctions.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri (11 mo ago)

George_D said:


> why indonesia has not qualified as a host?


the question should rather be "why is Indonesia not given automatic qualification?"


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

andimuhammadrifkialqadri said:


> the question should rather be "why is Indonesia not given automatic qualification?"


yes


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

More qualifiers next months.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We await on that.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

5 more teams made it including Latvia who will be making their debut in this World Cup two years before they will co-host the EuroBasket 2025. That's a big boost for Latvia's national Basketball team.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Two days and the next day later we'll get to more qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

After that we'll see in February for the final spots to be taken.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

There's still plenty of time for Georgia the former EuroBasket co-host.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

After halfway of teams that have qualified. In three months all the remaining spots will be taken.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Turkey is out of the qualifiers with games left to play. Belgium would qualify if they beat Great Britain and Greece winning over Serbia.


----------



## qcimd.pet3p (27 d ago)

Now with FIFA WC finished and the final match became most hype match in the century, Let's now focus on upcoming FIBA WC next year's summer of 2023... I want the FIBA WC become the 2nd most watched World cup in entire world, As 2nd most popular sport (sorry cricket) in the world today, It should be the FIBA WC the 2nd most watch WC on earth.. But in the past, FIBA WC is only 5th among most watched WC event, even lose to Cricket and Rugby WC in terms of viewers... Last 2019 FIBA WC, they gathered 1.5 billion views, according to FIBA and became the most watched FIBA WC in history books, It's possible that this version of WC next year might break that record, because of growing popularity of this sport... It should be also FIBA WC is the most watched basketball event, even the NBA... If i were FIBA and the 3 host nations, This is the way to gather more viewers and putting themselves as prominent 2nd most popular sport on earth:

1.) In every event, There is/are the superstars of the sport to gather some interest of the viewers... This is what previous FIBA WC lacks, Because the strongest basketball team on earth Team USA didn't treat this tournament seriously (unfortunately), And the best basketball players are in the US then because they are not interested to play in FIBA WC tournament, the event are less prestige... But because the game is now more global and the best players on earth are now international (Not in US), This is the best chance for FIBA to market the tournament itself.. The possibility of having the likes of Giannis, Luka and Jokic will gather the interest of the fans and follow the event..

2) Make those three, Giannis, Luka and Jokic as the face of the tournament all tournament long (Possibily 4 w/ Wembayanma).. They should involve NBA to market the WC to the fans... Those three are top 10 most popular players in the NBA today, And if USA decides to have atleast some upcoming stars like Tatum, Young, Brown, etc... (even w/o the likes of Curry, KD and LBJ), That's good enough to market the tournament... Having some basketball superstars in every event will make the event more interesting to watch and gather more views..

3.) Make more use of social media... Another way to gather views to social media, Use it as a tool too...

4.) Make rivalries, One of the reasons more fans follow the event, Is because of rivalries... I don't know what are those international rivalries in FIBA (I think Spain vs France is the closest), But creating rivalries is fun to watch... Or atleast player rivalries atleast...

5.) Make updates in every event before the tournament starts, So that fans will not forget that the event will be held in this place, date and time.. In Social media, In every basketball games, etc...


As a basketball fan (more on a basketball fan than a football fan itself), I want the FIBA WC will be successful and more eventful next year... I want them to break records, from attendance, views, basketball records, etc... If the FIBA WC will be successful and get big time views, attendance, etc... next year, It will cement the sport of basketball will become the 2nd most popular on earth... No one can beat football as of now (and maybe forever) as far as popularity as concerned, But beating cricket, hockey and Rugby popularity and take the driver's seat as 2nd most popular sport, That should be the main goal of FIBA right now... They have now the global reach already compared to other sports that i mentioned (except football).. NBA did already their part to popularize the sport, It's time now to FIBA to do their part now... I'm excited for the next year's FIBA WC...


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We have two months for the final qualifiers.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri (11 mo ago)

each of the host countries gets to pick a preferred team based on commercial reasons, but their choice will have no impact on the integrity of the event or the draw process.
.
Philippines as the main host has picked the United States of America, Japan chooses Slovenia and Indonesia goes with Canada.

Source: World Cup 2023 destinations confirmed for USA, Slovenia and Canada


----------



## qcimd.pet3p (27 d ago)

Next year will be determine especially between Cricket and basketball who will take the 2nd spot as most popular sport... Football will be never beaten, But the other two sports will fight for fan following who will be the 2nd most popular... Both sports will held their World cup event next year... Both Basketball and Cricket fans proclaiming they are 2nd most popular sport... But let's see who will take it... FIBA will have some advantage because of having 32 participating teams that has followers already, Unlike Cricket that their WC will only have 10 teams... But the latter has two largest fanbase in India and Pakistan (plus Bangladesh)...


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Basketball has much wider spread than Cricket but the balance of competitive nations lies strongly in Cricket's favour. Any Cricket world cup you'll generally have Australia, India, South Africa, England in contention with New Zealand and Pakistan both being great tournament teams. You have many rivalries going back well over a century wrapped in lore, decolonisation, war, sibling rivalries etc.

No country is as fanatical about Basketball as the subcontinent nations are about Cricket and that's a collective market of over 1.6 billion.

Basketball though arguable the 2nd most popular sport in the world doesn't have anywhere near the rivalries of cricket that sell the international game. Basketball is a Club driven sport while Cricket is still led by the international game.
Basketball is still far to lopsided towards the NBA. While that could happen in Cricket with the Indian Premier League, an inbuilt protection is that the IPL is the Mickey Mouse format of Twenty/20 with its 3 hour matches. The Cricket world all know Test Cricket is the pinnacle of the Sport, the domain of the international game.
Related, and not in Basketballs favour is the clear dominance of the USA. Not even the West Indies of the 70s-80s or the Australian invincibles of 20s-30s dominated a sport like the USA's hold on Basketball. Sure the USA is the hunted but every other nation is praying for a famous upset else it's a battle for second. With that dominance, the USA seldom sends a full AllStar team. Credibility in the FIBA world cup is contingent on the USA taking it very seriously. 
On the other hand the tournament format does bring a certain excitement that on their day, the likes of Spain, France, currently even Australia and Serbia can beat the USA. None would win a best of 7 series.

Maybe the Olympic Basketball needs to become U-23, so there's a clear distinction which tournament is the more prestigious.

So I think it will be a few more cycles before the Basketball World Cup overtakes the Cricket World Cup, and no guarantee it does. I hope it continues the grown in status. The last one in China was great. Australia is overdue to host but will likely have to wait till at least 2031 as FIBA ain't going to have 3 consecutive World Cups in the East Asian timeslot.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

qcimd.pet3p said:


> Next year will be determine especially between Cricket and basketball who will take the 2nd spot as most popular sport... Football will be never beaten, But the other two sports will fight for fan following who will be the 2nd most popular... Both sports will held their World cup event next year... Both Basketball and Cricket fans proclaiming they are 2nd most popular sport... But let's see who will take it... FIBA will have some advantage because of having 32 participating teams that has followers already, Unlike Cricket that their WC will only have 10 teams... But the latter has two largest fanbase in India and Pakistan (plus Bangladesh)...


Don’t think it will answer anything. If you prefer one sport over the other, you’ll see it as the more popular. You also get rugby fans who think they compete with cricket and basketball for second spot. Delusion is a very real thing when you follow one sport exclusively, as you constantly look and find confirmation bias to support your position.

For me, I much prefer cricket, but acknowledge basketball is played and watched just about everywhere. Cricket has serious reach in fewer than 15 countries. One of them happens to be very populous yes, but it’s still one country out of 200+. 

Just like football, pick-up games are easy in basketball, and you can play by yourself or as many people as you like. Even walking around bouncing a ball can be enjoyable. Cricket is hampered by how difficult it is to organise. You need equipment and a specific number of people for it to work.

For me basketball is already number 2, and common sense says that there’s no world in which basketball is behind cricket in popularity in the future. Cricket is a very difficult sport to expand, and T20 doesn’t address the core issues.


----------

